#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Marketing Strategies >  >  How is content marketing different from other forms of marketing

## Wondergirl

there is lot of confusion about what content marketing is -and what it it isn't .While we don't want to get warped up in semantics ,it helps if everyone is using the same terms .
Content marketing is related to -but different from -all of these of marketing :
Native Advertising 
Brand content 
Product marketing 
Social media 
SEO
Inbound marketing 
Could you kindly share different from other forms of marketing! :question:

----------


## Moana

> there is lot of confusion about what content marketing is -and what it it isn't .While we don't want to get warped up in semantics ,it helps if everyone is using the same terms .
> Content marketing is related to -but different from -all of these of marketing :
> Native Advertising 
> Brand content 
> Product marketing 
> Social media 
> SEO
> Inbound marketing 
> Could you kindly share different from other forms of marketing!


_Content marketing is the strategic marketing approach of creating and distributing valuable, relevant and consistent content to attract and acquire a clearly defined audience — with the objective of driving profitable customer action.

_

----------

